# smoking the turkey the day before Thanksgiving!



## smokinmom

Hey folks,

Smokinmom here...I have smoked many Thanksgiving turkeys (Using Jeff"s rub if course, and injected with Cajun butter, don't brine tho).  Usually start in the morning and ready to eat dinner by 5pm.  This year my thanksgiving has to move up to noon- 1pm. have to share the kids with in-laws...... so this year I get the early dinner!!  I'd like to smoke the turkey the day before on Wednesday, then warm up slowly Thursday morning.  Has anybody done it that way?  if so, what is the best way to wrap it after smoking to store in fridge and  the best way to warm it up without drying the bird out the next morning???


----------



## fwismoker

Just have a question on the creole butter.  How do you like it and do you ever have a problem with streaks or over seasoned spots where you inject?  I'm injecting for the first time and want some opinions. 

Reheating huh?   I guess i'd do what you said and reheat in the oven...maybe with some broth in the bottom of the pan for moisture and crisp the skin back up in the end.  I haven't reheated a whole bird for presentation, just sliced up for left overs.


----------



## smokinmom

no never had a problem injecting,,,,but I inject alot all over bird,,,,it will start oozing out, but that's ok. use jeff's rub all over first then inject as much as you can. i use an electric smoker so i keep smok on for full time, also poor beer or whatever i have in water pan....it's good always!!  just never smoked it the day before eating it.  thought about reheating it on slow heat in a turkey bag with some liquid in it???


----------



## fwismoker

Ok thanks, someone had me nervous on injecting because of streaks and concentrated spots....i'll try it out on a yard bird before my turkeys.  

Yea i'm sure that a oven bag would work fine....maybe re-crisp the skin with a broiler or (don't laugh) a weed burner.     A quick blast with fire really does a great job to crisp up poultry skin if it needs it. 

Keep a therm in it because i wouldn't go past say 160-165*


----------



## foamheart

FWIsmoker said:


> Ok thanks, someone had me nervous on injecting because of streaks and concentrated spots....i'll try it out on a yard bird before my turkeys.
> 
> Yea i'm sure that a oven bag would work fine....maybe re-crisp the skin with a broiler or (don't laugh) a weed burner.     A quick blast with fire really does a great job to crisp up poultry skin if it needs it.
> 
> Keep a therm in it because i wouldn't go past say 160-165*


Have you considered smoking your "to eat" turkey the day before (low and slow), and then also smoking a backup small presentation turkey or chicken for the center of the platter that morning? That way you can carve it and pan it the day before with a little injection liquid to keep it moist, easy to reheat then for Thanksgiving. You can add all the meat around the platter of the small center turkey. Don't say anything to the guests about the extra turkey, let the company only see the one you cook that day so they are afraid they'll only get a small slice.

I have always had a perverse sense of humor....LOL


----------



## sprky

I have smoked my Turkeys beforehand lots of times. The best way I have found to do this is carve the turkey after it rests and place in a pan. When you reheat it pore around a cup of chicken broth over it cover and heat in a 350 deg oven for 30-45 min. Hope that helps ya out


----------

